# Wanting to start a painting business



## haynesangie (Dec 28, 2008)

*I'm New*

almost 2 years ago I was helping my sister clean a home to make some extra cash since she owns her own cleaning business. I was out of work because I had been in the mortgage industry for 4 years underwriting mtg. files. Anyway the lady that we were cleaning for asked if we knew any painters so I asked my husband if he could paint and we ended up painting a few rooms for $1100 in just a couple of days. We have never worked as painters or house cleaners but we have been in business for almost 2 years this June. 

We started out by buying some cheap brushes, rollers, etc. I wrote up my own contracts and have changed them several times. We have made mistakes and learned from them. We paint and clean homes/apartments to get them ready to be rented or sold and we do just fine. Our two boys work for us part time to make some extra cash. We now have a work van, ladders, power washer, paint sprayer and just everything we need to run our business. I make our clients pay 1/2 down and we charge for labor only. The client buys all of the paint and material needed for the job a head of time. So just GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutnut (Oct 25, 2008)

I kind of agree with Premier's first post, before he was browbeaten into backing off on his opinion. I think its a bad thing when so many painters with a couple years experience go out on their own. Unless they have start up capital, and an actual business plan, then I think premier is right that they are likely to end up still working for a wage only with alot more stress and responsibility. Sorry to disagree, just my opinion.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Original post is years old, looks like Tcase27 is still around. How about an update?


----------



## Damon T (Oct 13, 2008)

You know it's funny. When I went into business in 1993 I didn't know that I didn't know enough to start a painting business. I had worked for a couple companies, figured out that getting laid off each winter sucked and I could either be my own boss and be in charge of whether or not I was laid off, or keep working for others with my fate in their hands. I read some good books on running a paint company (available at craftsman press, ancient now), and went for it. Believe me I learned everything the hard way, and would have been better off in many cases if I had worked for someone else longer. Michael Gerber in the E-Myth talks about technicians having an "entrepreneurial seziure", which is what happened to me. I knew something about the "how to do it" and thought I could / should start a company. The whole business side of it escaped me for years, really until joining the PDCA. Prior to that I made much less and stressed much more than if I just worked for others, as I was putting in much longer hours with all the responsibility. I think it has to do with my personality though, like many small business owners I just had to do it my way, and figure things out along the way. That's what's so great about things like this site, the PDCA and other org's dedicated to helping fellow contractors improve their businesses. I agree that way too many people start companies without the proper know-how and / or business sense, but that's just the way it is. One thing I always did was my absolute best as far as quality and customer service, which is why I'm still around despite my earlier shortcomings. Don't know if that helps anyone else or not, just wanted to post.


----------



## DVWayne (Jan 3, 2009)

TC - Local papers is the easiest way to get a start and seemingly very effective. Ask a lot of questions though. Your first years are going to be 100% different than you think. A lot of times painting start ups wind up with all of the work that other painters refused to touch - they call you as a last resort. You'll either need to learn when to turn work down or learn real quick how to do it. 3 years gives you the basics of painting but the day will come when someone wants a deck stripped, cleaned and refinished or a fiberglass door made to look like wood and you need to know how to approach the job without looking unknowledgable. Lastly, if you don't think this is a career, just a job, you won't last. Sounds like your cleaning business was given up on (no offense). If you are going to make this venture successful, you need to devote yourself to it.


----------



## DVWayne (Jan 3, 2009)

PS - Painting is no get rich quick gig


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

Starting a painting business or other contracting business can be a challenge to do it right. By right I mean, still be in business 5 or 10 or more years after you start. 

There is much to learn here on this site on starting a business, operating a business, and growing a business. Just need to keep searching the site and read!

Best of luck!


Learn how to start a handyman or painting business.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Deleted - posted response on wrong thread


----------

